# $2.00 promo mp3 credit until June 15



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

Found a 2.00 promo for mp3s to be used by June 15.

Looks like the credit will go away if you don't use it by the 15th.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=ur2&docId=1000808631&camp=1789&creative=390957


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! I had $2 in mp3 credits already; this gave me $4. I put it towards this $5.99 album:



Betsy


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I had $2 in mp3 credits already; this gave me $4. I put it towards this $5.99 album:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thats quite a bit of music for 5.99!


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried to use the $1 credit from yesterdays free app, but it didn't credit and took it out of my gift card balance.  Kinda made me sad...good thing it was only .99.  

Can you only do the free app mp3 promo once?  It was a different app i think...or it was a magazine...something.

What does the "1 promo credit per customer"  mean?


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

ahh got it! so i'll go buy an app...then i can get a mp3 credit. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

well it may not happen...I really can't find a paid app I really want..so defeats the purpose.


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

ok i found an app to buy that qualifies...once I find where the mp3 credits are located, I'll let ya know if I got the credit. 

Ok it doesn't look like I got the credit...thats strange. 

But i did get the .99 office suite thing that's on sale, so thats a plus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ame8199 said:


> Thats quite a bit of music for 5.99!


Exactly! It was a deal at $5.99 and I paid $1.99 for it. I'm a happy camper.

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I had $2 in mp3 credits already; this gave me $4. I put it towards this $5.99 album:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Wow, I got the $2 and could not resist that album. Great music and alot of it. Thanks!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up! I used these $2 plus another $1 I already had to pick up 3 more songs from The Piano Guys.  I just love their stuff.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I had $2 in mp3 credits already; this gave me $4. I put it towards this $5.99 album:


I had $4.00 with the credit, too. What a great buy!


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I had $2 in mp3 credits already; this gave me $4. I put it towards this $5.99 album:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Great find Betsy; thanks for pointing it out. I had $7 in credits so got it for free; what a steal.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

See this is one of the main reasons that I hang out around here.
I got a couple of the app mp3 "coupons".
And I clicked the link provided here and got the $2 one.
And then I looked at Betsy's link for the album and purchased that (neat).
So what a deal.
And I would never have known about any of these things without KB (and you nice folks).


Just sayin........(thank you)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the people here!!!!  Glad y'all liked the album; I was thrilled to find it!

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Like Geoffrey, I did the same and feel the same about being here.  Many thanks, especially to ame8199 and Betsy.


----------

